
Federal German Government limits access to genomic data on SARS-COV-2 - biouser
https://www.biostars.org/p/427840/
======
biouser
here is what I found most outrageous:

> _" You may not distribute GISAID data outside the GISAID community, such as
> by releasing genetic sequences obtained in GISAID in any publication"_

flies right in the face of reproducible research and open access

